
How we hacked Facebook with OAuth2 and Chrome bugs - craigkerstiens
http://homakov.blogspot.se/2013/02/hacking-facebook-with-oauth2-and-chrome.html
======
Avenger42
Discussion in an earlier post here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5249337>

